
Regional drink brands in India grow at twice the rate of Pepsi, Coca-Cola - r_singh
https://economictimes.indiatimes.com/industry/cons-products/fmcg/regional-drink-brands-grew-at-twice-the-rate-of-pepsi-coca-cola/articleshow/74218961.cms
======
r_singh
I really hope none of these upcoming brands sell out to Coca-Cola (or Pepsi)
again like Thums Up and Limca did in 1992.

